# Anyone know where to get combat boots in Ottawa?



## Sythen (3 Dec 2011)

Preferably a pair of SWATs, but my googlefu is weak and I don't know the city super well yet.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Dec 2011)

I think this is where I bought my Danners:  http://www.ottawasafety.ca/index.htm


----------



## Sythen (3 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think this is where I bought my Danners:  http://www.ottawasafety.ca/index.htm



Thanks! You wouldn't happen to know any that are open week ends?


----------



## RememberanceDay (3 Dec 2011)

There's a small place down in the market... It's one road past the beaver tail hut, to the right with your back to the mall... Around the totem pole. You've got to walk, and look for it.

http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Ottawa/Irving-Rivers-Ltd/2334898.html?what=surplus&where=Ottawa, ON&cli=0,2&le=125b14df1f1|125b14df1ec|125b14df1ee 

It's been a while since I've been there, but you should be able to get some.


----------



## Steve1987 (16 Dec 2011)

Hi,

Go to Ottawa Safety!   The guy who works there is super friendly, very patient, and honest.  He really knows boots.

When my Rocky SV2's fell apart, they were under warranty and he replaced them right away.  He also gave my friend some free inserts. 

I wouldn't go anywhere else!
-Steve


----------



## Farmboy (16 Dec 2011)

Lot's of place will ship if you order online.


----------

